# Which MAC blush is a closer dupe to NARS Orgasm and Deep Throat?



## foxxylatina07 (Nov 11, 2009)

Hi my Specktra family,
   I was wondering which blush is the closest dupe to NARS Orgasm and Deep Throat. I hear so many different answers: Gleeful, Dainty and I think Sunbasque. Please post your answers here TIA


----------



## Susanne (Nov 11, 2009)

MAC Springsheen is the best dupe for NARS Orgasm I think.

BTW I love Springsheen and use it at least every other day.


----------



## igswonderworld (Nov 11, 2009)

I don't think Dainty has anything to do with Nars Orgasm. I think MAC Style is the closest dupe to Orgasm since it's a peachy pink with a hint of golden shimmer..


----------



## gigiopolis (Nov 11, 2009)

Springsheen!!

I don't have the desire to ever purchase Orgasm because Springsheen satisfies all my peachy-pink, golden shimmer needs.


----------



## FiestyFemme (Nov 11, 2009)

I agree with Springsheen!


----------



## aeroerin (Nov 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *igswonderworld* 

 
_I don't think Dainty has anything to do with Nars Orgasm. I think MAC Style is the closest dupe to Orgasm since it's a peachy pink with a hint of golden shimmer.._

 

I had Style, and I think it is WAY more intense than Orgasm/DT.  It's a lot more orange and frosty (rather than a sheen with some sparkle), and is much more suited for darker skintones than Orgasm is IMHO.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Nov 11, 2009)

I agree with Springsheen for Orgasm. I cannot think of a dupe for Deep Throat though. Deep Throat is my favourite everyday blush


----------



## foxxylatina07 (Nov 12, 2009)

Thank you to all who responded. Im gonna give Springsheen a try. I can't afford to pay for NARS blushes they're too freakin expensive. More answers and suggestions are greatly appreciated and welcomed.


----------



## MizzTropical (Nov 13, 2009)

I've always heard Springsheen too. And if you want to splurge on a NARS blush just to treat yourself I think they last forever! You'll get atleast over a year and a half of use out of it for sure.


----------



## malaliath (Nov 13, 2009)

^^ I agree with this; I've used NARS Orgasm nearly every day for almost a year now (I think I bought it last December) and I haven't even come close to hitting pan.  Granted, I do apply it fairly conservatively since I'm very pale, but there's quite a lot of blush in that little case.


----------



## User38 (Nov 13, 2009)

Springsheen definitely.

Dainty is PINK. Sunbasque is too brown. Stlye is more coral/orange.


----------



## foxxylatina07 (Nov 13, 2009)

Well I went to the MAC pro store since I was around there and did an exchange and ended up getting Springsheen
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I tried it on at home and its really pretty. This blush looks like a dupe for DT too. So I guess Im happy  with that. Mind you I also have NARS DT and I feel like I have to keep layering it for it to show up so I usually add another blush before I apply DT to make it last. But other that I love the color I just hope that I dont end up hitting the pan anytime soon cuz then it'll be a waste and I dont wanna end up regretting buying the NARS blush that came in a set.


----------

